# How  is "The Average Industrial Wage" worked out?



## barryl (18 Feb 2008)

Hi,does Anyone Know How The Average Industrial Wage Is Worked Out? Is It The Same Thing As The Average Wage In Ireland? Thanks


----------



## davidoco (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

See www.cso.ie  I don't think there is such a measure called "The Average Wage" as it is done by sector.


[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

The Department of Finance monthly economic bulletins are also of interest here. You can find them using the A-Z index of the _DoF _site.


----------



## Protocol (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

Up until recently, the following were the stats published by the CSO:

*(1) Industrial Earnings*

Here is Jun 2007:

[broken link removed]

*(2) Public Sector earnings*

Here is Sep 2007:

[broken link removed]

*(3) Financial sector earnings*

Here is Jun 07:

[broken link removed]

*(4) Earnings in Business Services*

Here is Jun/Sep 2007:

[broken link removed]

*(5) Construction earnings*

Here is Jun / Sep 2007:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

It seems the CSO will be replacing all the sectoral earnings survey with the following:

[broken link removed]


----------



## barryl (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

correct me if i'm wrong,afaik the average industrial wage is the mean average used to define average income in Ireland


----------



## csirl (27 Feb 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*



> correct me if i'm wrong,afaik the average industrial wage is the mean average used to define average income in Ireland


 
No, average industrial wage is the average wage of people working in industry. Does not include public sector workers or non-industrial services workers who usually earn more than average industrial. The stat is a bit of a hangover from the days when most people in the western world were employed in factories.

Generally should be seen as the average wage of someone working in a manufacturing plant.


----------



## ajapale (2 Mar 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*



csirl said:


> ...Does not include public sector workers....



Hi csirl,

As far as i know some large portions of the public sector are included in the industrial wage calculation. Most notably in the ESB. Perhaps you meant to say the public *service*? And even with in the public service I think that there are a number of categories which are included, for example electricians in the health service (remember them  )

aj


----------



## gurramok (10 Mar 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*

Is the average wage or even better, the average _mean_ wage of the entire workforce available like it is in the UK?

Impossible to find any info on the Irish equivalent except the industrial wage which affects a minority of workers.


----------



## csirl (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*



> Hi csirl,
> 
> As far as i know some large portions of the public sector are included in the industrial wage calculation. Most notably in the ESB. Perhaps you meant to say the public *service*? And even with in the public service I think that there are a number of categories which are included, for example electricians in the health service (remember them  )
> 
> aj


 
correct, my mistake.


----------



## minion (11 Jan 2009)

*Re: Average Industrial Wage?*



gurramok said:


> Is the average wage or even better, the average _mean_ wage of the entire workforce available like it is in the UK?
> 
> Impossible to find any info on the Irish equivalent except the industrial wage which affects a minority of workers.




I too would be interested in these figures.
Cant find them anywhere.


----------

